# orchid hikes in Peru - part 1



## Ron-NY (Nov 13, 2006)

The cloud forests were totally amazing. It is difficult to capture this in photos. The birds, chids, many not in bloom, the butterflies...it was entrancing.

My hikes varied from short excursions off the road , to checking out old trees in farm fields, to exploring creek beds on recently cleared forest to a 8 hour hike in a national Park. The vegetation is so dense that without a prepared trail, you can not take two steps without first using a machette to clear it. 

One day, we hired a person we met in the market to guide us through some property he owned. It was at a top of a mountain, up an old logging road. We were in the clouds, it was pouring, lightening and thundering. I was concerned for my camera and left it in the car. He led, machette in hand. We climbed the side of the mountain and the soft cushion of the detris was all I could feel underfoot. The # of orchids amazed me. It was difficult to walk without stepping on them and within reach, with each step had to be at least 12 species of orchids. There were Pleuros, Stelis, Lycaste, Restrepia, Phrags wherever one looked. There wasn't a single stem or branch that wasn't moss covered with chids growing on it. I finally got a taste of orchid heaven  

The first day out was a driving day. We would drive explore and move on.




We also came to a spot where a waterfall crossed the road and we explored the stream bed hoping to find some Phrags. We did find this butterfly drinking from the wet road 



and these butterflies  were gathered nearby. I did see one very large blue iridescent one but he never landed for a shot. We climbed into the jungle in areas where some brush was cut to plant trees and I came across this Maxillaria





It was a beautiful day as can be seen in this jungle shot.We needed to collect some sphagnum to wrap the roots of our collected plants in. It was found right at the side of the road. near these vaca. 

We found quite a few orchids that day including this Epi.





On the way home we stopped to pick out somthing to throw on the barbeque that night oke:  , have a beer and look over and wrap our collected plants


----------



## Mahon (Nov 13, 2006)

That _Prosthechea vespa_ looks very nice!

What all were the orchids collected? I think I see some huge _Lycaste_ in bloom! 

Great pics! 

-Pat


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Nov 14, 2006)

Nice _Maxillaria meridensis_ too!

My insect identification abilities aren't what they used to be, but I am pretty sure the group of red and black ones are _Altinote negra demonica_ and the clear winged one is _Chorinea sylphina_.

Jon


----------



## gore42 (Nov 14, 2006)

The whole place looks amazing! I love that butterfly  And the orchids...

wow. What is required to keep the plants you collect? Permits? I'm assuming they're not appendix I.

- Matt


----------



## NYEric (Nov 14, 2006)

Thanx for the photos, please continue the story


----------



## Ron-NY (Nov 14, 2006)

gore42 said:


> The whole place looks amazing! I love that butterfly  And the orchids...
> 
> wow. What is required to keep the plants you collect? Permits? I'm assuming they're not appendix I.
> 
> - Matt


 Matt. One of our party had a collecting permit from INRENA. The plants are in Peru and will be used as breeding stock. I have selected some plant divisions and hopefully will be able to get them in the spring. If not, I still had a great time and will get seedlings of them once they are selfed.

Thank you John and Mahon for the ID's...I will post pics of some of the other things in that pile with the next thread. Hopefully, you can ID a few of them for me too.


----------



## silence882 (Nov 14, 2006)

That is the coolest butterfly I have ever seen. How many were there?

Sounds like you had an awesome trip!

--Stephen


----------



## Ron-NY (Nov 14, 2006)

silence882 said:


> That is the coolest butterfly I have ever seen. How many were there?
> 
> Sounds like you had an awesome trip!
> 
> --Stephen


I only saw one of them and chased it a bit to get the pic...I have never seen a glass wing before!


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 14, 2006)

Why is it that the butterflies and flowers of other lands seem more exotic than our own?!


----------



## Ron-NY (Nov 15, 2006)

because they usually are oke: We have some beutiful ones but the tropics has much more biodiversity than temperate areas


----------



## Gideon (Nov 15, 2006)

Ron, that is amazing, thanks for sharing your trip with us


----------



## Shadow (Nov 17, 2006)

Very nice pictures! And amazing butterfly. Seems to me you can see through it...


----------



## Ron-NY (Nov 17, 2006)

Shadow said:


> Very nice pictures! And amazing butterfly. Seems to me you can see through it...


 that you can. Parts of the wings are clear and you can see through it


----------



## Rick (Nov 17, 2006)

How did you like Guinea pig?

I've only known one other person who ate them, and said it reminded him of the smell of a rug that's been around the base of a toilet for a while:drool:


----------



## Heather (Nov 18, 2006)

Rick said:


> How did you like Guinea pig?
> 
> I've only known one other person who ate them, and said it reminded him of the smell of a rug that's been around the base of a toilet for a while:drool:



And that's why I am a firm believer of no rugs in the bathroom.  

(I don't think Ron ate the pig....Can you believe it? a trip to Peru w/out pigging out? sigh...)


----------

